# Peter, the bun of a friend



## superchar42 (Sep 29, 2007)

I am so sad and angry but I need to let someone know. Peter was a small, timid, scared rabbit that was neglected the greater portion of his life. I tried my best to help him get the care he needed, getting him water when I visited my friend, asking if I can clean his cage. She pushed me further away when I showed interest in helping him. Poor Peter. He would go for days without water or food sometimes, at least that is my observation. I didn't know what else to do, though. I knew that if I called the Humane Society, I would not only lose a friend, everyone would gang up on me, and she would deny the whole thing and still be able to keep the rabbit. Plus I didn't know where she lived, she'd pick me up and take me there. I just feel like I should have done something more. 

She now lives above my best friend in an apartment complex. My friend and I were giving his cat a flea bath, when a frantic knock came at the door. "Peter's sick!" her girlfriend yelled through the door. I ran out there, leaving my friend with the poor, wet, sad kitty. 

Why, when Peter first started to freak out, they didn't take him straight to a veternarian, I don't know. But Peter was just barely alive, fleas crawling all over him. I held him and listened for signs of life. His ears were still warm, but they were growing cooler. I told her I didn't think he was going to make it. He stiffened, stopped producing saliva, and I gave him back to her. 

She told me that before she went to work, she put Peter in a new cage outside and left him. He's spent all eight years of his life indoors, and hadn't been outside more than a few times. She left him out there. 

When she got back, her girlfriend told her that he had been screaming and that she tried to call her but couldn't get through on her work phone. She then described convulsions that Peter had gone through. 

This is just too sad to think of. Neglect and later mistreatment caused the death of this rabbit. She got a new dog, and said that she loved her dog more. That's why she didn't take good care of the rabbit. 

Was there anything more that I could have done? What other lessons could be learned from this? Why does it upset me so much now that her rabbit is gone? Should I call animal control about her turtle, since she doesn't really care much for it either? Would they do anything? I just don't know any more.


----------



## Haley (Sep 29, 2007)

Im so sorry you've had to go through this. Poor Peter. Some people just dont deserve to have animals.

Sometimes there just isnt anything you can do. I know in this area rabbits are considered livestock and Im not even sure if the Humane Society or Animal Control would help. Our Humane Society in Flint doesnt even spay/neuter rabbits when they adopt them out. Its sad how little they know about rabbit health and care. 

It doesnt sound like there was anything you could do to help poor Peter. At least he's not in pain anymore. Just make sure to keep in touch with her and talk her out of it if she considers another rabbit.

Rest in Peace sweet Peter. Im sorry no one ever treated you like the special boy you were.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor Peter :tears2:

I can only imagine how upsetting that would be to witness, but remember this: no matter how awful his short life was, in the end, he was held in the arms of someone who *cared :hug: *That is an incredible gift.


----------

